# Thoughts on abu garcia company



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

I broke my rod the other day and I've been looking at a few rods and reels from the company. If anyone has fished with any of their products please a little input on quality and durabilitywould be great and much appreciated

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Abu's are one of my fave reels. From bait casters to spinning reels they can not be beat $4$. I have a low end abu cardinal med. combo and truly love it. Also have a 5600bcx I just lined up tonight for cats...their reels are goto form pay lakers to average joes like myself. I say go with it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Abu Garcia is part of PURE FISHING, which also includes Berkley, AllStar, Mitchell, Fenwick, Spiderwire, and a list of other companies...Pure fishing is the sister company to COLEMAN and is owned by the Jarden Corporation!

I use Abu poles and superline spincast reels.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not near the fisherman a lot of guys on here, but my current line up of ABU products includes a silvermax baitcaster, Vendetta casting rod, Vendetta spinning rod, Conolon Premier spinning rod, and a Vengeance casting rod. I will be honest, I wouldn't own the vendetta rods had I not gotten a great deal on them but all the other products I have fully meet my expectations and have been great equipment.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Abu Garcia for life!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

I am an avid bass fisherman and reel repair guy. I own several different brands of rods and reels. I have a vendetta baitcasting rod. I like the blank but hate the reel seat,very hard to tighten and loosen. Look for a rod with fuji components. As far as reels go, I repair ALOT of revo baitcasters, very expensive to fix and dont seem to hold up like they should. Alot of bad anti-reverse bearings ($70) fix, some models have weak drags like the early revo premeir and skeet reese. Bearings cost 2-3 times of anybody else. Gears don't seem to hold up like others. I would also stay away from their new line of spinning reels. Just fixed one for a guy that needed all new gears,frame,sideplate and his was just a few months old. Imho i'd go with shimano or daiwa. And for some reason, Lew's, even though they come out of the same factory as the revo, they seem to hold up alot better.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Their quality isn't what it used to be.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Abu is great, I have two of their ambassador reels and they havent let me down. My buddy fishes an abu veritas rod and loves it. I personally would go with Lew's for my bass fishing reels, their product and customer service is just incredible.


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Going to go shopping around 6 tonight let's see what kind of new you I end up with

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

Also I don't do any Erie boat fishing mainly inland shore fishing and occasionally yak in a reservoir if that makes a difference

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

> mainly inland shore fishing and occasionally yak in a reservoir if that makes a difference


a good low profile bait caster is a great tool for inland fishing


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I ended up getting the abu 4000i cardinal spinning reel combo 6'6" medium power 2pc. Unfortunately I bought this and went straight to my local fishing spot. I left my spool of line at the house so I didn't even get to test it out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> Their quality isn't what it used to be.


How so?


The only products they make that are garbage were the BCX series reels and they've been discontinued. 

I've owned everything from Ambassaduers to Revo's and several of their rods and have never had one issue with them.


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

Fish G3 said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> The only products they make that are garbage were the BCX series reels and they've been discontinued.


Glad I didn't buy one of those. Assuming gander still had some



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I some times forget things like that,It is frustrating!Mostly it's due to getting excited to try some thing new. Better luck next time.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Im a huge ABU GARCIA guy...all my rods and reels are from them to me its what your comfortable with.I have fished with ABU since i was a kid and i will never change..confidence is everything when fishing and im very confident with anything from ABU


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i have 2 ABU set ups right now

im very lucky being an abu fan because i get rods that no one in the states can get for less than 300$ and i get awesome abu rods for 80$ i have a guy in japan who gets JDM model rods that are amazing

my 2 setups are

6'8 veritas 2pc spinning rod and Revo S reel.. for fishing the docks and shore lines

a 6'8 MH action abu RED BARON rod and a Abu cardinal reel..for fishing off the side of my ship..alittle heavier set up


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have more than a few Abu round reels. My father gave me my first one in '63 or '64.
The you tube link is a long one, something like 50+ min. it's about Abu's history.


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll check it out and see if it goes with what my good friends father told me about the company or if he's just full of crap. I've fished my abu plenty of times now. I like it but I have yet to hook into anything big yet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use a lot of Abu's I have the Revo S, Sx, Revo Toro Winch, 5600and a 6500 for cats. Also couple Veritas rods ive not had any issue with the quality of any of them. I will say I'm not a big fan of their spinning reels though. But haven't used them a whole lot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Camp787 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was given an Abu river pole many years ago that my grandfather had bought before i was born and I'm still catching catfish on it today.


----------



## ohiobassin'46 (Aug 15, 2013)

Abu makes my favorite baitcasting reels. I have a few of their poles and I like them a lot

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

